# spybot 1.3 final is out now!



## Devilfrank (13 Mai 2004)

Download:
www.majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=2471&file=2&evp=2470f9bfb0cc682334ff8c4459556118


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Heißt das, daß es keine Updates für S&D 1.2  mehr geben wird? Die Frage stellt sich, da 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html


> SpyBot-S&D searches your hard drive for so-called spy- or adbots; little modules that are responsible for the ads many programs display. But many of these modules also transmit information about your surfing behaviour and more to the net.


Da steht nichts (mehr) von Dialern, während des Checks tauchen allerdings in der Statuszeile
nur allzu bekannte Namen auf .....

tf


----------

